# start-up in NJ



## chef viv (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi all - I am starting a very small school lunch catering business in Bergen County NJ. After looking for commercial kitchen space to rent - very few in the area - and each wouldn't work for one reason or another, I decided to redo our kitchen and work from home. This seemed like the best idea of all. I have been checking into all health code requirements that my kitchen would have to meet, and I wanted to have a health inspector come before we finalized plans for the kitchen, rather than finding out after, and having to redo things. What I was told was that NJ will not license a home-based food business - health codes do not permit! Does anyone have info on that? My food business was fine by local zoning laws, because there would be no business or client traffic - ordering through my website only. But then I couldn't imagine that there are no home-based catering businesses in NJ. Any nj-ites with info - to the contrary - I hope!
thanks!


----------

